# Problem mit Win Server 2003 und Apache



## Lukasz (13. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen.

Erläuterung meines Problems:
Ich hatte bis lang einen auf APACHE basierenden Win xp Prof Heimserver.
Jetzt habe ich zu 1und1 gwechselt. Diese arbeiten mit Win Server 2003.
Da ich mich mit diesem Betriebsystem kaum auskenne, und eine MYSQL Datenbank benötige, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen APACHE wie gewohnt auf den Win Server 2003 auf zu spielen. Das install von Perl php usw. hat auch gar keine Probleme bereitet, und lief Satbil. Auch die "hots" Datei, habe ich geändert.
Zuvor sogar die "setup_xamp.bat" Mit Protokoll und ohne Fehlerbeldung ausgeführt. Nur bei Apache klemmt es selbst. 
Beim Install der "Apache_install.bat" Bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung:

Der Fehler: (kommt geau so raus wie es hier steht. habe nichts dazu geschrieben).:


Installing Apache2 as an Service
(OS 10048)Normalerweise darf jede Socketadresse (Protokoll, Netzwerkadresse oder
 Anschluss) nur jeweils einmal verwendet werden.  : make_sock: could not bind to
 address 0.0.0.0:80
no listening sockets available, shutting down
Unable to open logs

Now we Start Apache2 
The service name is invalid.

More help is available by typing NET HELPMSG 2185.

Drücken Sie eine beliebige Taste . . .

Frage:

Kennt sich einer aus, oder hat einer ein Tip?

Kleiner Nachtrag:
Hat es damit zu tun, das ich hier mittels meines Heim PCs auf den Win Server aufspiele? (Online Zugriff au W S 2003 Desktop und dan arbeite "Remot Desktop Verbindung").

Wenn es mit Apache nicht klappen sollte was könnte ich noch nehmen? Bruche aber unbedingt phpmyadmin, Da ich meine bereits exestierende Datenbank übertragen muss.

Das Resultat sieht so aus:
http://www.ts2.net
oder
http://www.ms-train-simulator2.de (geht nichts)!


----------



## Astardes (13. November 2003)

Du mußt den IIS beenden, damit Du den Apache starten kannst.


----------



## Christian Fein (13. November 2003)

Sei mir nicht boese, aber Apache auf einen Windows Server zu installieren 
und das als produktivumgebung, da drehts mir grad den Magen um.

Apache Groups sagt selber: 
Der Windows Port von Apache ist fuer Entwickler und Tester, nicht jedoch 
fuer Produktivumgebungen geeignet.


----------



## Lukasz (14. November 2003)

*Danke wg. Server 2003*

Aber, könntest du noch mal erklären wie ich den IlS beende?

Das stimmt, das es blödsinn ist. Was was bringt es mir, meine HP besteht aus rund 3000 Seiten die ich alle unter diesem Sicherheitsystem freischalten muss (php kit).
Zudem bringe ich trotz der super php unterstützung hier nur ERR format nicht erkannt hin.

Deswegen habe ich keine Lust  jeder HTM,PHP o ä. Seite ein Häckchen für Lesen schreibe, durchsuchen, vollzugriff (ähnlich wie unter Linux (chmod)) zu setzten.

Aber eine Hilfe über den IIS würde mich an mein Ziel bringen.
Mit Apache habe ich halt meine Erfahrungen gesammelt, und kenne mich aus.
Es wäre sonnst viel Arbeit. 

Fazit: Baruche hilfe wie ich den IIS beenden kann. Danke!


----------



## Lukasz (14. November 2003)

Wen mir jemand das ganze Problem lösen könnte, könnte ich ihm auch eine HP anbieten.  So um ein Gygabyte und 2Gygabyte Trariffic wäre da schon drin.

Ihr merkt also das ich mit win Server kaum Ahnung habe. Alles was ich möchte ist meine HP unter Apache laufen zu bringen.


----------



## Lukasz (14. November 2003)

Nach dem Rat, habe ich es erneut unter Win Server versucht.
Ich installierte "php-4.3.2-installer.exe" Und auch hierbei bin ich auf ein Problem gestossen.

Fehlermeldung:






 Nach dem klick auf "OK" kommt das hier:




Und nach erneutem "OK" klick bekomme ich das.




Die PHP ini liegt aber in meinem "wwwRoot" Ordner. Und die Sicherheitrseinstellungen, sind freigeschaltet.
Was nun?
Einen Windows Bahnhof habe ich nicht gesucht.  Laut "1und1" läuft der Server einwandfrei. Ich habe auch nichts verstellt. Bislang habe ich auch hinbekommen,
wie man die hp freigibt. Und dan ging es. Nun wollte ich PHP haben. Und so ein schxxx.  Muss man bei Windows seit neustem jeden Staz freigeben? -  

Ich habe versucht die PHP Dateien in den "Upload" Ordner, des PHP Programms zu legen. Resultat: ERR 404 "Seite nicht gefunden"

Da ich englisch kaum verstehe ist es schwer. Ich hätte sonst schon lange den Support von MS angerufen. Meine E.MAils an die bliebnen bislang (Tagelang) unbeantwortet, und sind es immer noch.

Laut 1und1 "Wir könne keine Fehlersuche auf ihrem Server betreiben. Zum Zeitpunkt der Übergabe lief es Problemlos. Dies seteht auch nicht in unserer Dienstleisung, und wird von uns auch nicht angeboten." (Ausage von "1und" in meinem gestrigem Telefongespräch. (Zumindest war es kostenlos  ).

Was würde ich tun wen es "touritals.de nicht gäbe"?

Ich könnte semmtliche Bilder posten, aber das ist gegen die Regel. Ich versuche mein Problem so genau wie möglích zu erklären. Und damit nochmal:

Der Zugrif meiner URL liegt in c:\wwwroot\(Basissverzeichniss).
Semmtliche Zugriffsrechte sind aktiv. 
Html Htm läst sich holen Siehe http://www.ms-train-simulator2.de
Auch die Leistung des Severs (Apachse 50MB in 3Minuten gezogen) läst überzeugen, un beweist, das die Sicherhieteinstellungen korrekt sind laut "1und1"

Bleibt wohl das IIS . Wo liegt das und wie schalte ich es ab?
Oder hat einer eine besseren Vorschlag?
Mein Angebot darüber gilt! (Natürlich kostenlos).

*verzweiflung*
Gruss Lukasz!


----------



## fLash_mx (21. Januar 2005)

mach skype aus ;D
bzw. starte es nachdem du apache gestartet hast
und wenn nicht skype, dann guck was anderes


----------



## generador (21. Januar 2005)

Falls du den IIS immer noch beenden möchtest machen einen rechtsklick auf "Arebitsplatz" und dann verwalten
Dann "Dienste und Anwendungen" anklicken und nach "Internet Informationsservice" Suchen und beenden
Somit sollte der Port 80 frei sein

Achtung "Ich übernehme keine Haftung wenn es nicht funktioniert"
Du kannst den Dienst hiermit auch komplett deaktivieren


----------



## Napofis (4. Dezember 2007)

THX das hat mir auch geholfen.

Aber kann mir einer verraten wie ich PHP 5.0 oder höher auf so einem server zum laufen krieg
Mit dem MYSQL SERVER gings problemlos


----------



## olqs (5. Dezember 2007)

Wie liegt derzeit das Problem beim Zusammenspiel von Php mit IIS.
Apache würd ich ebenfalls nicht auf nem Windows Server 2003 betreiben.

Nach meiner Erfahrung, funktioniert das isapi Modul von Php ohne Probleme und man muss auch nicht viel Einstellen.
Wenn du die Seite im Standartordner c:\inetpub\wwwroot lässt, dann solltest du auch durch Berechtigungsvererbung keine Probleme haben.

Einfach der Anleitung auf http://www.php.net/manual/de/install.windows.php folgen.


----------

